
We’ll Never Colonize Space - ourmandave
https://adequateman.deadspin.com/we-ll-never-colonize-space-1821711088
======
grawprog
I really agree with this. I really hate the attitude that one day we can just
go to space and leave all of our earthly problems behind. That's some really
stupid shit. I hate all the money and focua being spent to go to Mars. Why?
Mars is a cold dead place worse than any desert on Earth. The rest of space is
big and cold and empty. The Earth has everything needed to sustain humans
indefinitely. Instead of going to space we should really trying to make sure
the one place we know of in the universe that can support us continues to do
so instead of this insane belief we can just fly into space and save
ourselves. Nothing will ever be as good as Earth and the chances of findinf
anything or anywhere else that can even support us might as well not even
exist.

People that believe space will save us are as bad as the people that believe
Jesus is coming back to save them.

~~~
LV-426
I'm not against space exploration, but it's interesting to me that while we
wonder about life on other planets, and dream of placing our own lives there,
most of our own planet's life (which could help provide cures for all kinds of
ailments) remains undiscovered.

